# "Violent Girl Syndrome"



## SkylarV217 (Aug 5, 2008)

So I love the show BAD GIRLS CLUB. I think it is really funny how the girls get so mad about everything and I have no clue why I enjoy it so ... but i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well last night at somewhere about 3:00 they were on Tyra... and she was talking about a New Syndrome called Violent Girl Syndrome   and how it is reaching girls/women at an alarming rate. 

Now I have trouble thinking that it is soo prevalent I guess b/c I'm very mild tempered and have never been in a confrontation now I can tell you that If my DH was caught with another women I would probably go all Cheaters on his ass and beat him up one end and down the other. But I can't imagine getting mad at another women enough to "fight". So I wanna see if any of you ladies have been in a fist fight with another women ? I'm sure some of you have some interesting stories... I would love to hear those too ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- I don't think Sisters count ... but i guess you can if you feel they do ...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 5, 2008)

With the exception of my sister when we were both really young (4,7) I've never fought with any girl, or guy either.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol, "Cheaters on his ass"!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd totally do the same if I caught DH, too...then I'd find the hussy and beat her ass, too!!  But, no physical confrontations for me (excepting the sister stuff - but I don't think that counts).


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting topic.

I have been in a number of fist fights with both males and females, but not in recent years. 

I would probably say that I suffer(ed) from the "violent girl" syndrome, but mine was a lot more subtle. I've always been a person that's nice to everyone until they give me a reason not to be, so for a person have been beaten up by me, they must have really pushed my buttons.

I've changed a lot as a person, life is very different, but I still hold myself to a standard of defending myself, my family, and our honor. I have a lot of things to worry about now as far as fighting, I have child and a husband now, so the only real reason I would feel like I absolutely fight is if someone was threatening my family in any kind of way.

I don't really say things to people either, unless they really deserve it. If someone is being rude, even if I don't know them, I'll say something; sometimes even a few "choice" words.

I think a lot of this "violent girl" phenom is part of our new culture and society. In previous generations, boys were always the brave and adventurous, even violent ones. In all the movies, cartoons, shows, and comic books; the women were always in distress and needing be saved by a man. Even in childhood activities we saw this: In boy scouts, boys go out and get their badges for bravery and outdoors activities while the girls scouts get badges for learning how to remove certain types of stains and baking and selling brownies...

These days, we have all of these kick ass images of women. So it's way more acceptable for a girl to embrace that rampant part of herself.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 5, 2008)

A girl hit me once, really hard, and I hit her back. That was the only time I've ever physically fought with someone. 
I wouldn't it any way ever attack someone, EVER. 
But if I were to get hit again, I wouldn't hesitate to defend myself. 
I've had alot of experiences where I've been super nice with people, only to get walked on. I've been basically treated like a doormat, and in a way, that teaches you to toughen up. 
I've stopped being nice to people who aren't that nice with me. And if they were to take it further, I wouldn't stand there and take it.


----------



## rbella (Aug 5, 2008)

I kicked M.A.C. Head's ass once.

Totally kidding.

Never been in a fight.  I'm a total wuss.  When I was younger, I used to talk shizz about a girl, but only after she was out of earshot.  I don't even know how to make a fist correctly.

My husband is actually a world champion in karate and he laughs is ass off whenever he sees me try to make a fist.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 5, 2008)

I can get really angry at someone. I think i could really hurt someone if it came to that, but it'd have to be a pretty serious situation I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once like two years ago, my friend came to visit the high school we both went to. She was about 6 months pregnant, and some little freshman girl started talking shit about her for some reason. So i wasn't really worried about it but then the girl decided to go on saying she would punch my friend in the stomach, etc...........NO, YA WONT! So I said that to her and we got in eachothers face, and I hit her in the face, and she hit me in the face.

And that was all. LOL. Soooo yeah thats about it but that was then and this is now, I'm a bit more classy, I like to think


----------



## seonmi (Aug 5, 2008)

Except with my sister, I've never fought physically with anyone. Only 5'1 and around 100 lbs, I'm better off using my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since English is not my mother tougue, I can't do it as well as I do with my first language


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't fight, if there's a problem I'd rather use my head to solve it than my fists. The only way I would ever hit someone is if it was in self defense. Whenever someone talks about beating people up for stupid things (guys or girls) I get really turned off. I usually dislike those kind of people.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't believe in "Violent Girl Syndrome." In my opinion, it's a complete load of BULLSHIT.

I guess I can understand as "the term *syndrome* refers to the association of several clinically recognizable features" however I'm very mild tempered (everyone has their days, lol) and I think it has a lot to do with how somebody is raised rather than them just being born a violent person.

Just another EXCUSE.


----------



## brittanymorgan (Aug 5, 2008)

i got into one fight when i was in 7th grade. i was standing up for a "friend" and i got sucker punched. i tried to fight back but i cant fight and she had a good 5 inches and 20 lbs on me. i had a black eye. it wasnt too bad. oh, and that friend i was standing up for, she didnt even back me up! that is the last time i will EVER do anything like that. i learned my lesson. 

POP OFF!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brittanymorgan* 

 
_ 
POP OFF!!_

 





 Yeah Tyra was "helping" Tanisha and she just sat there lol looking at Tyra like she was full of Crap .... It was really funny. Tyra was like Tanisha you aren't self aware. Why do you think you are the way you are ....


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_A girl hit me once, really hard, and I hit her back. That was the only time I've ever physically fought with someone. 
I wouldn't it any way ever attack someone, EVER. 
But if I were to get hit again, I wouldn't hesitate to defend myself. 
I've had alot of experiences where I've been super nice with people, only to get walked on. I've been basically treated like a doormat, and in a way, that teaches you to toughen up. 
I've stopped being nice to people who aren't that nice with me. And if they were to take it further, I wouldn't stand there and take it._

 
Same thing happened to me...and I agree with everything else you wrote...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 5, 2008)

If someone physically lays a hand on me, I will defend myself by hitting back. I won't provoke a fight, though. That's dumb.

I haven't been in a physical fight, though


----------



## florabundance (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never had a fight, but I talk tough like I could totally knock someone out lol
But as many have said if somebody lashed out at me i'd have no problem fighting back. That's human instinct to me


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 5, 2008)

Back in my school days I got into fights on a monthly basis with boys. I even fractured my hand 3 times in fights with boys. This behavior started in Elementary school and didn't stop until I graduated High School. Also, in High School, I was in peer mediation with a girl that was supposed to be my friend but was sleeping with my boyfriend, and she jumped the table and came at me. I was on top of her in the floor punching her and ripping her hair out. When I was pulled off of her she spat at me and I picked up a chair and hit her with it. Since then I have outgrown that behavior and I feel that I was lashing out because of a deep depression I was suffering for many different reasons. Eh, you live and you learn.


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 5, 2008)

I've had 2 instances in my life where I got in a physical altercation.

1981, I was 11 years old -  I used to wear little wool coats with matching hats. This boy used to like to flick my hat off. For Christmas, my mother bought me a hat that looked just like Princess Diana's going away hat. It was snowy out and the walkway on the schoolbus was wet and very dirty. The feathers landed right in the black slush. In the flash of a second, I was out of my seat, into his, my nails were digging into his cheeks and I slammed his head against the window. Now, let me also say that this was the school bully and picked on not only me, but every kid who crossed is path. He liked to throw snow balls at girls' legs when they wore a skirt. Also, the school was built strange... main items on a middle floor kind of on a hill... then a ramp down to 6th grade and a ramp up to 7th. He, his name was Buddy, and his stupid friends liked to stand at the top of their ramps and "hock loogies" onto the 6th graders. You would literally have a back-up on the ramp until a teach would show up and make Buddy leave. 
1988, before my b-day, so i was only 17 - In Kindergarten, I had a best friend, we'll call her Stephanie. After kindergarten, she moved to a new neighboorhood. Then starting in first grade, she picked on me. All the way up to senior year. For 12 years, for no reason, she tortured me. She would walk behind me with her druggie friends and push me so my books would fly out of my arms. She would insult my clothes, earrings, make-up, anything she could think of. Then, in 1988 at the U2 concert at The Vet in Philadelphia, she was walking up the cement bleachers and said to my friend, Tim, "enjoy the concert if you can with that bitch around." In a split second I yelled, "that's it!" Jumped over Tim, knocked her to the ground, sat on her waist grabbed her head and got in one crack on the cement steps before her sister pulled me off. I split her skin open a little and gave her one hell of a headach, but she left me alone after that.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 5, 2008)

It's kind of funny these days how there is an excuse, or a new "syndrome" for behavioral problems, etc. Like have you noticed everyone is ADD these days? I can't even count how many times people have said "sorry, i have ADD" semi-jokingly after goofing up. Pretty much no one is perfect, we all make mistakes and get out of line sometimes, but that's no reason to be diagnosed with a syndrome. As far as this "Violent Girl Syndrome," - what the crap is that! In certain occasions I can have a quick temper, I have had since I was a little girl. I have over the years had to learn from my mistakes and from my anger, and learned to change my behavior to where if something makes me angry, I don't flip out like I used to. So now it's like, "oh she has violent girl syndrome so it's okay what she does"? Nah, that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_It's kind of funny these days how there is an excuse, or a new "syndrome" for behavioral problems, etc. Like have you noticed everyone is ADD these days? I can't even count how many times people have said "sorry, i have ADD" semi-jokingly after goofing up. Pretty much no one is perfect, we all make mistakes and get out of line sometimes, but that's no reason to be diagnosed with a syndrome. As far as this "Violent Girl Syndrome," - what the crap is that! In certain occasions I can have a quick temper, I have had since I was a little girl. I have over the years had to learn from my mistakes and from my anger, and learned to change my behavior to where if something makes me angry, I don't flip out like I used to. So now it's like, "oh she has violent girl syndrome so it's okay what she does"? Nah, that needs to be dealt with._

 
Even if it is a true illness (I'm doubtful myself), that doesn't mean you're unaccountable or that you shouldn't get help. An illness is not an excuse to continue behaving badly; it's a means to help you figure out what's wrong with you so that you can find a good solution to fix yourself


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

Nope, never been the violent type. I have a vicious temper but I never get physical. 

Besides, i am too cute to be imposing and intimidating (just kidding I swear!)

Whenever I see a fight I just run in the opposite direction


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been tempted more times than I can count, but it's just not worth it.  I'm over 6', which apparently makes me a good target for short/tiny drunk women whenever I go out.  I've had a few people come at me, but I move faster than people may think (espeically drunk ones LOL), and just watch them stumble and fall.  Then I tend to make a joke at their expense, and walk away.  If someone actually hit me, then it's on.. but for the most part it's just not worth it, especially with the way people are sue happy these days.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one skeptical about the Syndrome


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 6, 2008)

Elementary school through middle school I got in fights with boys and girls all the time.


----------



## tigerli17 (Aug 6, 2008)

The one time I got into a 'fight' I was completely outnumbered and it was barely a fight on my part. I was 18, with my friend and my 9 year old cousin at the time. They were at the bus stop drinking a full sized bottle of Lambrini, they could only have been about 13/14 and they started making fun of our clothes, calling us 'Dirty Goths' and the like. I wasn't about to aggravate it more so I took my cousin and took him round the other side of the bus shelter but could hear them giggling. Next thing I knew one of them came round the corner and doused me in the rest of the Lambrini, threw the bottle at me and ran off with her little mates.

Short version: Threw the bottle as they legged it off - stupid move but I was angry, 2 other girls came by (couldn't have been older than 16) complaining I was breaking glass where their 'babies walked'. I told them it was none of their business and to bugger off while I waited for my bus to come along. They walked behind me towards the bus that had just arrived on the other side of the road and one hit me in the back. A reflex action caused me to hit the wrong one back and, as I was trying to explain this, I got a punch in the face, my hair got pulled and my head was pulled between my legs. Her mate and the other 3 lil bumholes came back and shoved up against the wall and I got the proverbial crap kicked outta me - totally outnumbered 5-1 with my 9 year old Cuz cowering behind the bus shelter and my mate trying to get them off me.


As for this Violent Girl Syndrome - just violent people in general more like! I highly doubt its a medical issue too! It's nothing that plain old talking and anger management can't sort out. If people just talked more it would help I reckon, talk about handling things in a different way, about their feelings and such.

The amount of people round my way simply beaten up for stupid things like supposedly giving someone a dirty look or even not having a watch on them to tell someone the time (That one really did happen too!). Its turning into a violent world out there and it doesn't matter what you do anymore, if they want to fight they will start one and no amount of reasoning is going to help. It all feels like survival of the most brutal at the moment. Its not just girls that have toughened up, everyones gotten more violent in my opinion. And as you can tell from the story above, I'm clearly not a fighter. I don't like confrontation, I have a horrible temper but I've no intention in using my fists to sort things out. If anything though, that one and only beating has taught me to be on my guard and to be prepared now. And to possibly hit the right person next time....


----------



## tigerli17 (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoops double post...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with everyone who said this 'Violent girl Syndrome" is bullshit. Just another excuse.
I've never gotten in a physical fight because I'm quite laid-back. Oh, I've been in situations where I could've smacked a girl in the face, but I usually back off. Not because I'm a wuss but it's better to just ignore them. 

My guilty pleasure is a good girl fight. My school has about two every month. 
Sadly entertaining and amusing until it happens to you, I guess. :/


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm a pretty small girl, 5'9" 110lbs. Tall, but very small frame. I guess people thought I was an easy target to pick on in school. I had to grow up fighting my way through every day so I had to learn how to fight dirty.
After high school I went years without anymore physical altercations, until I started as a housemom at a strip club. (I did hair and make up for the girls) There were quite a few fights there and I had to break them up, sometimes there would only be 3 of us in the dressing room, the 2 fighters and me so I guess fighting in high school helped me because I had already learned how to use all my weight to throw someone to the ground. Normally to break up a fight I would just put the trouble maker in a head lock and throw her to the ground, but sometimes they were drunk or just didn't want to give up and I would get hit. I never get hit without hitting back and sometimes I had to get dirty about it. If a girl has a big weight advantage over me then I would use a weapon to even things out. I've sprayed a girl in the eyes with hair spray, slammed a door on someones head, I even stood on a girls throat 30 minutes after I first met her. haha. She was a new girl that was obviously on drugs and kept starting fights as soon as she got there. Needless to say she was fired as soon as the manager came upstairs.

I haven't worked there in over 2 years and wouldn't it figure it's been that long since I was in a fight.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe 1 serious fight - with my cousin. She took my robot and wouldn't give it back, and I was not having it.

I was 5.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_I'm a pretty small girl, 5'9" 110lbs. Tall, but very small frame. I guess people thought I was an easy target to pick on in school. I had to grow up fighting my way through every day so I had to learn how to fight dirty.
After high school I went years without anymore physical altercations, until I started as a housemom at a strip club. (I did hair and make up for the girls) There were quite a few fights there and I had to break them up, sometimes there would only be 3 of us in the dressing room, the 2 fighters and me so I guess fighting in high school helped me because I had already learned how to use all my weight to throw someone to the ground. Normally to break up a fight I would just put the trouble maker in a head lock and throw her to the ground, but sometimes they were drunk or just didn't want to give up and I would get hit. I never get hit without hitting back and sometimes I had to get dirty about it. If a girl has a big weight advantage over me then I would use a weapon to even things out. I've sprayed a girl in the eyes with hair spray, slammed a door on someones head, I even stood on a girls throat 30 minutes after I first met her. haha. She was a new girl that was obviously on drugs and kept starting fights as soon as she got there. Needless to say she was fired as soon as the manager came upstairs.

I haven't worked there in over 2 years and wouldn't it figure it's been that long since I was in a fight._

 
:O Gangsta! lol. Teach meeee!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I have a pretty serious anger problem, but I'm not buying the syndrome bullshit.
As much as I love "Bad Girls Club", those bitches need some Xanax and a good lay and I think they'll be straight for a while.

I hit a girl once, it was a girl younger than me LOL. She kept running her mouth and kicking the back of my seat, I asked her to shut up and stop kicking my seat and then she pulled my hair so I just turned around and nailed her in the face. I got suspended off the bus for the rest of the week and got a referral, but honestly, I asked her nicely to stop and she didn't. 
I've got into fights with guys before but that was waaay in the past.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2008)

I was a scrapper. I threw down with boys and girls, generally from the 3d grade up until my...um...soph year of HS. 
I've been in a couple of...ah...situations...as an adult. I've no qualms with taking a punch or giving one. I'd rather throw one than catch it with my jaw though.

One fight really stands out because it was me when I was in 8th grade (I was 4'11" and all of like 95 lbs) and this girl just...grossed me the hell out. I told her she needed some raising and to learn some manners and she slapped me.
She was 5'6" and easily a solid 160+.  She was also a very bullyish female in a VERY small school. Busybody/loudmouth/pretty much loathed by student body and faculty alike.  I wasn't much more popular among the student body, but that was more because I was poor than because of anything like what she had going on.

We tussled a bit on the floor and I managed to stay on top, then grabbed her hair and dragged her up and into a wall face first, and then slung her back down on the ground and went to wailing on her face some more.  I honestly don't remember if I was punching or slapping or probably a combination of both.

By the time someone felt some kind of obligation to separate us, the school was rather silent as they watched.  

Then, they applauded.  I finally outgrew the nickname 'slugger' midway through my senior year.


----------



## Willa (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been in a fight once, and never wanted it to be like that!

I was at the mall, choosing a sandwich and a salad. A girl wasnt ready too, so the man told me to pass in front of her. I was going to pay when she came, about 3 inches from my face, telling me that I took her place and such. The man was telling her that he asked me to, but she continued to argue.

At one point she was mad at me because I was french, saying that in Montreal people should all speak english and that french was bad and so and so. She was probably looking for trouble I guess.

Anyway, I asked her politely to stop putting her hand in my face (less than a inche), she didnt. I then put my hand on her shoulder to bring her back to reality, like hello??? I'm asking you not to do that and you still do. And then BAMM!!!!!! She exploded! She started to pull my hair, hitting my face. 

All I could do was to throw my plate in her face and jump away. I felt on the ground. As I am not a violent person, I started to scream at her that she was crazy. The man refunded me and I ran away.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^^ OMG I would have *FREAKED* out I wouldn't have know what to do ... She basically attacked you I don't think I would consider that a fight but more of an assault .


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2008)

Once, but thankfully it didn't end in violence!!!!!!!!  

In high school these 3 bitches came to my house to beat me up.  One said, she "heard" I was mean to her brother," yada yada...never happened.  If by mean, she meant "wouldn't date," then yes she was right.  He even gave me one of my oldest cats...come on now.  I was nice to EVERYONE!!  

Anyway...I told her that there were plenty of things that I had "heard" about her in high school (slutty, trampy, etc)  All none of my business, and I couldn't care less about her life, or what she chose to do with it.  She got really butt-hurt, and offended by it.  She kept trying to justify herself.  I just told her it was none of my business, and if I believed everything I "heard," we'd all be in trouble.  

3 bitches got back in their car & took off.  Never had a problem again!  Thank god because that day, I totally admit I would have been defeated!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've been in a fight once, and never wanted it to be like that!

I was at the mall, choosing a sandwich and a salad. A girl wasnt ready too, so the man told me to pass in front of her. I was going to pay when she came, about 3 inches from my face, telling me that I took her place and such. The man was telling her that he asked me to, but she continued to argue.

At one point she was mad at me because I was french, saying that in Montreal people should all speak english and that french was bad and so and so. She was probably looking for trouble I guess.

Anyway, I asked her politely to stop putting her hand in my face (less than a inche), she didnt. I then put my hand on her shoulder to bring her back to reality, like hello??? I'm asking you not to do that and you still do. And then BAMM!!!!!! She exploded! She started to pull my hair, hitting my face. 

All I could do was to throw my plate in her face and jump away. I felt on the ground. As I am not a violent person, I started to scream at her that she was crazy. The man refunded me and I ran away.




_

 
Where did this happen? LOI 101!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_:O Gangsta! lol. Teach meeee!!!_

 
haha, I don't think a person can learn how to fight like that. It just kind of happens, like when you push a dog into a corner, eventually it's going to bite.
Yes, I just referred to myself as a dog. haha. But it's the best analogy I could come up with. I don't want to be a fighter, but I won't curl up in a corner if I have to stand up for myself or someone else.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Well. I take kung fu and have for 7 years now. I've never ever really got into a scrap. I grew up in a tough neighborhood, but I've been told have a killer look/death stare, so people leave me alone.

I have gotten into big fight with my sister before. I've left her arm bloody before. (So ashamed.)
And I HAVE kicked the shit out of guys at kung fu before. I'm one of the few girls there, so I HAVE to work for my respect, especially if I'm their senior. None of this boys and girls bullshit.

There was one time, a girl was taking maybe her 3rd class in kung fu and one of the guys had the nerve to beat the crap out of her, ON HER THIRD CLASS, what the hell was he trying to prove? The teacher told us to switch partners, and I jumped in front of him and I was like.. "Oh, it's on." And proceeded to beat the shit out of him, he got really angry, but it sure shut him the hell up. Gosh, how did they raise him to beat a girl like that? Sure put him in his place and taught him to respect women!

I've also punched a hole in the door before... and broke a window while slamming it shut... I'm violent towards objects though, not people!

Oh. Except this one time, this 18 year old boy thought it was a funny idea to grab my booty when I was drunk. I walked up to him.. "What was that for?" He was like.. "I didn't do anything! You liked it anyways!" I repeated "What was that for?! What the hell were you thinking?" He just backed away and kept saying he didn't do anything, so I walked up to him, and punched him, twice in the chest, really hard. My friends, who were 10 FEET AWAY heard the punches (man, I must have punched him hard!) and 4 of them had to jump on me and haul my ass away before I could start beating up the guy.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Well. I take kung fu and have for 7 years now. I've never ever really got into a scrap. I grew up in a tough neighborhood, but I've been told have a killer look/death stare, so people leave me alone.

I have gotten into big fight with my sister before. I've left her arm bloody before. (So ashamed.)
And I HAVE kicked the shit out of guys at kung fu before. I'm one of the few girls there, so I HAVE to work for my respect, especially if I'm their senior. None of this boys and girls bullshit.

There was one time, a girl was taking maybe her 3rd class in kung fu and one of the guys had the nerve to beat the crap out of her, ON HER THIRD CLASS, what the hell was he trying to prove? The teacher told us to switch partners, and I jumped in front of him and I was like.. "Oh, it's on." And proceeded to beat the shit out of him, he got really angry, but it sure shut him the hell up. Gosh, how did they raise him to beat a girl like that? Sure put him in his place and taught him to respect women!

I've also punched a hole in the door before... and broke a window while slamming it shut... I'm violent towards objects though, not people!

Oh. Except this one time, this 18 year old boy thought it was a funny idea to grab my booty when I was drunk. I walked up to him.. "What was that for?" He was like.. "I didn't do anything! You liked it anyways!" I repeated "What was that for?! What the hell were you thinking?" He just backed away and kept saying he didn't do anything, so I walked up to him, and punched him, twice in the chest, really hard. My friends, who were 10 FEET AWAY heard the punches (man, I must have punched him hard!) and 4 of them had to jump on me and haul my ass away before I could start beating up the guy._

 

Yea, my jaw is dropped open still... Wow...

I'm gonna sign up for Kung Fu sometime then.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_haha, I don't think a person can learn how to fight like that. It just kind of happens, like when you push a dog into a corner, eventually it's going to bite.
Yes, I just referred to myself as a dog. haha. But it's the best analogy I could come up with. I don't want to be a fighter, but I won't curl up in a corner if I have to stand up for myself or someone else._

 
I completely understand. Almost like the animal instinct springs out.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh yeah. This one guy was a big shit talker in high school. Well so was my friend (the same friend I stood up for before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Well he kept tallking shit to her and she told him to shut up, etc, and she started getting mad and talking about the way he looked. So he got offended and threw a carton of orange juice at my friend, so my friend started throwing stuff at him, I had a huge cup of ketchup on my plate and hurled it at him, then grabbed him by his shirt and threw a few punches (i dont think i got his face though, all the ketchup made me slide around) LOL

A teacher pulled me away and took me to the office. That happeend in the cafeteria LOL. Good times.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I don't believe in "Violent Girl Syndrome." In my opinion, it's a complete load of BULLSHIT.

I guess I can understand as "the term *syndrome* refers to the association of several clinically recognizable features" however I'm very mild tempered (everyone has their days, lol) and I think it has a lot to do with how somebody is raised rather than them just being born a violent person.

Just another EXCUSE._

 
i was raised extremely non violent, peace is everything, yada yada yada, but in all honesty, i have an extremely extremely extremely violent temper. i've gotten into many fights, with boys and girls, and my mom was always very "talk it out". so, i'm pretty sure i was born a violent person.


----------

